# Decora cover plate screw holes.



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

Me and the tile guy had to go over this, they never allow for the cover plate screws on Decora style cover plates. They want me to drill 1/8" holes in their tile to allow the screws to sit properly, but I tell them I am happy to use a hammer to make my cover plate screws go on without hinderance.:thumbup:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Cut the screws with your strippers, easier than modifying the tile. Once you find right length for the first one, the rest are a breeze.

Decora screws are too high on the strap to expect the tile guys to make holes for you, time consuming and easy to screw up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2011)

I have always used strippers to cut the screws down or a flat head and linemans as a chisel tile guys hell we are lucky if they don't cover the holes to screw the device to the box

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

I always cut the screws, it's one of those things I do in downtime, like cutting pigtails out of romex scraps.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Or pick up a box of shorter ones at the supply house.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

danickstr said:


> Me and the tile guy had to go over this, they never allow for the cover plate screws on Decora style cover plates. They want me to drill 1/8" holes in their tile to allow the screws to sit properly, but I tell them I am happy to use a hammer to make my cover plate screws go on without hinderance.:thumbup:


I'd rather them not cut the hole that big, because if they do you've barely go any of the plugs ears resting on the tile and you have to support the plug with spacers. I cut them with my linemens and rarely, have one not come out perfect.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cut the screws


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Cut the screws


 

No chit brainiac.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I chisel out the tile piece with a flat head, too impatient.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

kevmanTA said:


> I chisel out the tile piece with a flat head, too impatient.


I do also and I have done it a hundred times but once it did crack the tile. It depends on the tile. I wonder if the feinmaster tool would work well one it.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Tile bit and a roto zip solves that issue quickly.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I have never cut the screws. The tile guy notches his tiles, or worst case, I use a rotozip if he's gone. 
also I use P&S covers, which are a bit larger, about an 1/8 th in


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

danickstr said:


> Me and the tile guy had to go over this, they never allow for the cover plate screws on Decora style cover plates. They want me to drill 1/8" holes in their tile to allow the screws to sit properly, but I tell them I am happy to use a hammer to make my cover plate screws go on without hinderance.:thumbup:



I agree. The tile guys always seem to tile to close to the box. Those little forkers.:whistling2:


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i would agree with the majority. cut the screws. D2000 linesman's that are designed to cut bolts and nails... are the only linesman's that i carry. they cut very clean.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I know this wont help for decora devices, but I will pre-install 2-3" long 6/32's in the mud ring and have them stick way out as a reminder to the tile guys not to cover my holes.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I know this wont help for decora devices, but I will pre-install 2-3" long 6/32's in the mud ring and have them stick way out as a reminder to the tile guys not to cover my holes.



I use the adjustable boxes now. I screw them out so the tile guy can't cover my holes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I use diagonal cutters to nip our a small V to allow for the screw.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I use the adjustable boxes now. I screw them out so the tile guy can't cover my holes. :thumbsup:


Those boxes work great,,But that does not stop the tile guy from screwing the box in so he can screw you up:no:

A 5LB slege hammer will take care of that..:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cut the screw = no chance of tile breakage

Chisel, nip, drill, or grind tile = high chance of tile breakage.



I must be an idiot I choose cut the screw. :jester:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Cut the screw = no chance of tile breakage
> 
> Chisel, nip, drill, or grind tile = high chance of tile breakage.
> 
> ...


 Or you could be real smart and purchase shorter screws:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Or you could be real smart and purchase shorter screws:thumbsup:


I had no idea that cutting a 6-32 screw was so far beyond the abilities of mortal men.

Can you show me where to buy these very short screws with the right color heads?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I keep a 1/8th diamond bit just for this purpose. Sometimes cutting the screw won't give enough bite if the yoke is flat against the tile.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I had no idea that cutting a 6-32 screw was so far beyond the abilities of mortal men.
> 
> Can you show me where to buy these very short screws with the right color heads?


 Suppliers, or lighting fixture stores have them. But why not cut them to suit, your wire strippers may have the cutting feature on them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jw0445 said:


> I keep a 1/8th diamond bit just for this purpose. Sometimes cutting the screw won't give enough bite if the yoke is flat against the tile.


It does for me, I guess I am just a screw cutting savant.:laughing:





oldtimer said:


> Suppliers, or lighting fixture stores have them.


I doubt anyone sells them as short as is needed for a yoke that is sitting against the tile.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

jw0445 said:


> I keep a 1/8th diamond bit just for this purpose. Sometimes cutting the screw won't give enough bite if the yoke is flat against the tile.


That's simply impossible. There are no magical, invisible threads behind the yoke that needs space to work.

You cut the screw too short.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I had no idea that cutting a 6-32 screw was so far beyond the abilities of mortal men.
> 
> Can you show me where to buy these very short screws with the right color heads?


 actually I can the are the same short screws need for GFI recepts and can be purchased at any supply house, I never realized that nipping a little tile was beyound your capabilities


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> actually I can the are the same short screws need for GFI recepts and can be purchased at any supply house, I never realized that nipping a little tile was beyound your capabilities


In my experience the GFI screws are the same length as Decora.

This feels like arguing with B4T, for the life of me I can't fathom way someone would do it that way.

Why risk breaking or cracking a tile? Why do MORE work? Why bring in MORE tools, extension cords, etc? 

Just cut the screw with the tool you already have in your pocket/pouch. A perfect job every time and no possibility of loosing hundreds in profit due to an easily made mistake.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> I never realized that nipping a little tile was beyound your capabilities


Well now you know better.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> actually I can the are the same short screws need for GFI recepts and can be purchased at any supply house, I never realized that nipping a little tile was beyound your capabilities


Wrong, the gfi screws are usually to long as well, of course I like my cover plates nice and tight against the wall. Maybe you don't mind a little sloppiness.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

RobTownfold64 said:


> That's simply impossible. There are no magical, invisible threads behind the yoke that needs space to work.
> 
> You cut the screw too short.


Guess you're better at cutting 1/32nd of thread for the yoke thickness than I am.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

jw0445 said:


> Guess you're better at cutting 1/32nd of thread for the yoke thickness than I am.


I must be 

I've been doing it that way since my first year, I assume all the other people who say they cut the screws have been doing it since then as well. There is no reason why a qualified, skilled, experienced electrician can't do this simple task. Once you cut the first one you'll see if it needs more or lss threads. Every screw there after should be cut properly. Just cut the threads sticking out of the side of your stripper and it will be perfect everytime.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> ...........I must be an idiot ..........


You said it, not me. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You said it, not me. :laughing:


Listen you sad little man, I have been ignoring you for more than a month and yet you still bust my balls.


Speedy asked you and I to knock off the bickering .......... I have, why can't you seem to do the same? 

Are you just too much of an asshole not to let things go and move on?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

For the most part i cut the screw. But i also carry drill bits, extra screws, a thread file, a flat file and various colors of paint sticks. What has boned me in the past is when floor tile is used for counters, it seems much tougher to work with IMO.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Listen you sad little man, I have been ignoring you for more than a month and yet you still bust my balls.
> 
> 
> Speedy asked you and I to knock off the bickering .......... I have, why can't you seem to do the same?
> ...


 Thats because he loves you..:laughing:


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

woodchuck2 said:


> For the most part i cut the screw. But i also carry drill bits, extra screws, a thread file, a flat file and various colors of paint sticks. What has boned me in the past is when floor tile is used for counters, it seems much tougher to work with IMO.


Yup, floor tile or even wall tile made out of porcelain is very hard to cut. I have gone thru many Rotozip tile bits trying to cut thru porcelain tile.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Listen you sad little man, I have been ignoring you for more than a month and yet you still bust my balls.
> 
> 
> Speedy asked you and I to knock off the bickering .......... I have, why can't you seem to do the same?
> ...


I'm not 'bickering' with you, Bob. As I explained to Speedy, I'm not in any war with you. The post was just an attempt at humor. Hence the :laughing:. Apparently you missed it.




HARRY304E said:


> Thats because he loves you..:laughing:


 "Love"? No. Respect? Yes.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Those boxes work great,,But that does not stop the tile guy from screwing the box in so he can screw you up:no:
> 
> A 5LB slege hammer will take care of that..:laughing:




I have never had one screw them back in. I guess tile guys are smarter in the south.....:blink:


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> I have never had one screw them back in. I guess tile guys are smarter in the south.....:blink:


No, they just don't know how to use a screwdriver down there :thumbsup:


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

It seems to be fairly divided. Cutting a screw to the thickness of 1/32 thread seems to be good in theory but when I cut a screw it tends to "rooftop" so my usable threads don't start soon enough.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

danickstr said:


> It seems to be fairly divided. Cutting a screw to the thickness of 1/32 thread seems to be good in theory but when I cut a screw it tends to "rooftop" so my usable threads don't start soon enough.



What are you cutting them with?


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

my 9" Kleins


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

danickstr said:


> my 9" Kleins


Use strippers with the proper screw cutter. It cuts them clean and deburrs the threads as you back it out.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

i had tried that in the past but it only cuts as deep as the thickness of the stripper's wall thickness. Sometimes that is not quite enough if the fixture is right against the tile. Total thread length seems to be around 3/16"


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Liquid nails! That's how it's done. Don't you all know that? :thumbsup:


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

danickstr said:


> i had tried that in the past but it only cuts as deep as the thickness of the stripper's wall thickness. Sometimes that is not quite enough if the fixture is right against the tile. Total thread length seems to be around 3/16"


I don't know, I've never had a problem and in just about all of my situations the yoke is pressed firmly against the wall or tile. I guess I am just good :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

The best thing would be to get the tile guy to notch the tiles before he installs. But that requires coordination.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> The best thing would be to get the tile guy to notch the tiles before he installs. But that requires coordination.


And it also requires the tile guy to be perfect with the notch. If he goes a bit too high and you see it above the cover plate, then they are going to blame you for having them notch it.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

RobTownfold64 said:


> And it also requires the tile guy to be perfect with the notch. If he goes a bit too high and you see it above the cover plate, then they are going to blame you for having them notch it.


NMP. I expect the tile guy to be able to do his job. Just like everyone expects me to be able to do mine.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> NMP. I expect the tile guy to be able to do his job. Just like everyone expects me to be able to do mine.


Is it his job to notch the holes for your special devices? Or just a favor?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Is it his job to notch the holes for your special devices? Or just a favor?


Good point. I guess I expect the sheet rock guy to not cover my boxes and cut tight enough for the ears of my devices. Don't see that the tile guy should be exempt. One thing I can think of is that tile might be more prone to breaking if it's notched. Would think if it's installed properly that wouldn't be a issue. And I do cut screws. Be nice to not have to..


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Listen you sad little man, I have been ignoring you for more than a month and yet you still bust my balls.
> 
> 
> Speedy asked you and I to knock off the bickering .......... I have, why can't you seem to do the same?
> ...


 Easy big fella .. easy..:laughing:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

What do the 'tile guys' do if they install tiles where there are decorator style devices and there are no other trades involved in the job? (ex. a kitchen backsplash with no remodel)

I can see it now. "Well ma'am, were done with your new backsplash but your going to need to have an electrician come in to re-install the devices and cover plates.":whistling2:

I don't tell customers that want to add a switch or receptacle to a tiled area to "call in a tile guy and let me know when they've cut the holes for me".:whistling2:

Do your f'n job properly without screwing the other guy or get out of the trade you chose!

That being said, I just cut the screws.:thumbup:


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

CTshockhazard said:


> Do your f'n job properly without screwing the other guy or get out of the trade you chose!
> 
> That being said, I just cut the screws.:thumbup:


well at least you don't feel strongly about it.
The problem has come up with the Lutron screwless plates, since they have to screw to the wall with zero clearance. But I have been floating them off the wall a bit and it seems to be OK. I can get out the glass drill if I have to, just sort of wondering why this became our problem.


----------

